# Pics of the new wheels and tires



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks to those who gave advice. Here's some pics of the new wheels and tires from Mud Throwers. 26" Zillas on 12" ITP SS108 wheels.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im not gonna lie thats one clean rancher, and im diggin the front brushguard


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah i was thinking the same thing, that brushguard is nice. Kinda makes me wish i still had my yellow 420 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

It's only clean because I've had it for less than two weeks and it has 13 miles on it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice looking rancher


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

now you just need that pvc sticking up


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Where u get the brush guard at


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

joemel said:


> Where u get the brush guard at


It's a Moose Bumper/Brush Guard but I wouldn't reccomend it. It's coming off and going back because it doesn't fit correctly and is poorly made. I also bought the rear one and it doesn't line up correctly either. It's so bad that I can't get the mounts to line up on the machine.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang well thanks I guess those bumpers are all show n no go


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

that looks good with the green, really like the front brush guard.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good!


----------



## Prairie3004X4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Those look awesome on there!


----------

